# Finally!



## LadyLuck1022 (Nov 24, 2013)

After about 5 months we finally were able to adopt a Golden from our local rescue. Here are a few pics of Lily. We are so in love and Lily and Lucky are getting along great. We could not be happier. Such a great feeling to give this sweet girl a home. She was totally worth the wait!


----------



## OurMonsterMaya (Oct 16, 2014)

what a beautiful girl she is, and lucky to have found such a wonderful home!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Awwww, she looks so happy and pretty! She sounds like a real sweetheart too. Both dogs are cute as anything! I'm glad Lily and Lucky are getting along so well.

Bless you for rescuing! I adopted one of my previous goldens from a shelter and adopted my current girl, Rindy, from a rescue. Rescues are simply wonderful!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Congratulations! What a beautiful girl  both of your pups are beautiful !


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

That's wonderful! Best wishes to you, Lily and Lucky. I bet you will find having two Goldens to be a great deal of fun.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Congratulations on your new dog - she's a beauty. It's a great feeling when they hit it off right away. They'll be best friends.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations she is a very beautiful girl!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations!

Lily is beautiful, great to hear she and Lucky are getting along so well.

Wishing you many years of happiness and love with her.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Congratulations, she's beautiful! And a friend to play with too? JACKPOT!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Congrats!!!! She is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Congratulations! You have two beautiful girls!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lily*



LadyLuck1022 said:


> After about 5 months we finally were able to adopt a Golden from our local rescue. Here are a few pics of Lily. We are so in love and Lily and Lucky are getting along great. We could not be happier. Such a great feeling to give this sweet girl a home. She was totally worth the wait!


Wow!! Lily is a DOLL BABY-A HUGE congratulations to you!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Just catching up from the other thread, she is beautiful. Welcome Home Lilly!


----------



## Cekeeler (Jan 3, 2015)

Beautiful!! Such a happy girl!


----------

